# Mountroot problem



## Devilette (Jun 29, 2011)

I've recently run into a common mountroot problem. I know I should modify /etc/fstab to correct the labels, but everything besides my /boot is on zfs, which means it's not present in /etc/fstab. So is there any way I can make boot flawlessly?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2011)

Post the exact error please.


----------



## Sebulon (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi,

you might be referring to:

/boot/loader.conf

```
vfs.root.mountfrom=zfs:pool/filesystem
```
Perhaps?

/Sebulon


----------

